

Ask HN: High Volume Email Marketing - butters

We are a software company with about 15 million users (and growing very fast) in Silicon Valley and are having trouble scaling our email marketing campaigns. We will have 25 million+ users by end of month and we can't find a good saas platform to scale with us. Need advice. We are fine with transacation emails (drip emails, autoresponders), but can't find anything good enough for our marketing campaigns.<p>We tried Sendgrid, we've just temporarily switched to mailchimp right now, but are finding it difficult to:<p>a. manage large data - uploading a list of 10 million takes about 10 hours+ and is not agile. This sucks.<p>b. do fast, advanced segmentation of our list based on a dynamic variable such as when we release a feature for 5% of our users, then send. We'd like to just parse this 5% against our master list and quickly send. Or, segment easily using certain variables like license type, sign up date, etc.<p>c. Easily connect through an API to stop dealing with big data on a website's servers.<p>d. Robust analytics - we test everything and want to be able to a/b test &#38; get open / click / bounce / manage unsubscribes, etc.<p>What do high volume senders use? We code all of it our own, just want a sender with a good reputation who handle our advanced segmentation and send well.<p>Thanks in advance.
-m
======
theseAntics
Might want to check out Contactology. They'll cover you on c and d pretty
well. 10 million contacts in one go will probably choke their web interface,
but it sounds like you want to move away from that anyway.

